
No, All-Remote Work Is Not a Mother’s Dream Come True - JaneKCall
https://hightouch.co/remote-work-for-women/
======
JaneKCall
Here’s a sentiment many working mothers now doing double-time at home don’t
want to say out loud: we hate this. Not because we are stuck in a pandemic but
because we need our own lives. Many of us keep our sanity because we have the
opportunity to be away from our children and create professional achievements
independent of our domestic lives.

------
uberman
The author is conflating child care and work from home. While it might be the
case that the pandemic has made children omnipresent in many homes thanks to
remote schooling and the closing of childcare opportunities, this is clearly
not the same thing at all as "working from home". I speak as a parent who has
"worked from home" for more than 10 years.

